# recommendation on honeymoon (Aug 08)



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

leaving this quite late, but for August this year.

Need recommendations on destinations and where to book.

Did want to go to Kenya Safari and then sun/beach, but not keen on issues surrounding Kenya and don't want to worry ourselves or familes etc.

Ideally would like majority (at least 7 night) of beach/sun holiday outside europe and a few days if possible doing something different, New York, Safari, or some good sites. If not a full holiday inclusive in Indian Ocean or Carrabians etc.

However budget is tight, as it doesn't take us far, but circular of Â£1k each.

Would ideally like clear blue sea, white sand and in those exclusive huts on beach type rooms, but i don't think our budgets permit.

Also want to avoid heavy rainfall etc.

thanks


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

We did 12 nights in the Maldives last Oct/Nov for about Â£700 each all inbut had to drive up from Devon to fly from Manchester. I can't speak too highly of the Islands, did loads of snorkelling, saw an amazing array of fish and spent lots of time lazing on the beach listening to my Ipod and reading books!
Wish I hadn't typed this I want to go back sooooooooo much!

There are deals around but they take some finding. Good luck, we got our deal through First Choice if that helps.

cheers

Stewart


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Mate

A perfect destination sis Phuket in Thailand...

An island called Phi Phi island - BEAUTIFUL place, clear waters... basically have u seen 'the beach'? That was filmed on an island near to phi phi... phi phi is better!

Check it out on google - also, check on the season - dont want to get caught in the rainy time!

Also, this is near to where the tsunami hit - but dont let that put u off - i went there 2 years ago and they said as result of the wave, the water is now clearer and hotter! Its a beautiful place..


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

sotgn said:


> We did 12 nights in the Maldives last Oct/Nov for about Â£700 each all inbut had to drive up from Devon to fly from Manchester. I can't speak too highly of the Islands, did loads of snorkelling, saw an amazing array of fish and spent lots of time lazing on the beach listening to my Ipod and reading books!
> Wish I hadn't typed this I want to go back sooooooooo much!
> 
> There are deals around but they take some finding. Good luck, we got our deal through First Choice if that helps.
> ...


Second that Stuart!

We did 7 nights in Sri Lanka then did 10 nights in the Maldives last year. Loads of history and culture to see in Sri Lanka, we did a tour of the island, stayed in the tea plantations in the mountains and stayed out in the wild in a hut on stilts with monkeys knocking on our roof! Went on safari, saw the devastation of the Tsunami, then went for a chill out in the Maldives.

The islands really are paradise! We stayed in a jacuzzi water villa out on stilts in the ocean, we could just step off our balcony into the clear waters and go snorkeling. Really relaxed atmoshpere, just sit and watch the sun go down, eat great food and in the evenings we had great bands and went on various little excursions, night fishing, visiting other islands, and even had a couple of meals on the beach under the moonlight!

Very awesome places to go. I perhaps wouldn't go back to Sri Lanka as its one of those "once you've seen it, you've seen it" kind of places and there would be no reason to go back. Service was amazing there though as we used to rule Sri Lanka 150 years ago, they love us and can't do enough for us!

Think it cost us about Â£1500 each, but we flew Emirates which wasn't cheap and everything was as specced up as we could get it. Well worth paying the extra!

Steve.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

p1tse said:


> leaving this quite late, but for August this year.
> 
> Need recommendations on destinations and where to book.
> 
> ...


In the tropics, August is right in the rainy season, so you are probably better off looking at the Med if you want dry and hot.

South Africa good compromise tho - not too far, wildlife, weather, scenery.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

try http://www.exclusiveescapes.co.uk/ places in Turkey some very nice places to stay. August will be hot as well.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Try this place http://www.fourseasons.com/sayan/


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Not quite tropics, but if you want hot in aug,you can't go wrong with Cyprus-try Elysium beach in Paphos for luxury- been 4 times .5 hour flight as well. www.elysium.com.cy
cheers
Jon


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I can recomend Vilanculos in Mozambique some lovely Islands ideal for Honeymooners, very quiet and exclusive.
Went there in 2006 as I have relatives there.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks for some suggestions.

thailand doesn't really appeal for some reason.

want outside europe, more afield than cyprus done that and it was nice.

maldives, srilanka sounds good.

steve o , where did you book yours for that many nights at Â£1.5k that's good and could stretch a little.

will check out the above links too


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Sri Lanka is alledgedly dirt cheap once you are there. I have a good friend (usher at my wedding on Saturday!!) who is Sri Lankan and he goes all the time and always tells me how cheap everything is and how he hates coming back to London!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Bognor is very nice apparently


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in the same boat but for the following year. Were going to look at Safari 1 week plus 1 week maldives or somewhere similar. Not sure now as we also considered doing Thailand or America and spending 3 weeks or so doing that properly. Any feedback welcome.

I'm getting married in the December of this year so saving that big honeymoon for summer 09, am looking for ideas to book for a week mini honeymoon in xmas hols. Thought about skiing, but have never been. Log cabin, snow, warm fire  Any recommendations or places to avoid?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hark said:


> I'm in the same boat but for the following year. Were going to look at Safari 1 week plus 1 week maldives or somewhere similar. Not sure now as we also considered doing Thailand or America and spending 3 weeks or so doing that properly. Any feedback welcome.
> 
> I'm getting married in the December of this year so saving that big honeymoon for summer 09, am looking for ideas to book for a week mini honeymoon in xmas hols. Thought about skiing, but have never been. Log cabin, snow, warm fire  Any recommendations or places to avoid?


For a Winter Honeymoon I would reccomend Zermatt in Switzland, even if your not a skier it's very luxsurious think the village has 18 michelin stars between it's restauants/hotels


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

any other recommendations for august time

open to all suggestions

only thing i'm finding with tropical areas is rainfall ;-(


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

www.bluebaytravel.co.uk. Mexico is fabulous and you should be ahead of the hurricane season if you go in august. We went for the tulum on the mayan riviera. This is a good site for honeymoons.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

sanibel island on the gulf coast of florida is a double of the carribean but safer.................due to your buget im not sure.

gorgouse place tho!

will deffo go back one day.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

p1tse said:


> any other recommendations for august time
> 
> open to all suggestions
> 
> only thing i'm finding with tropical areas is rainfall ;-(


That's beacause you are chosing to go at the wettest time of year - during monsoon.

Affecting most southern equatorial places, the southwest monsoon runs from May to October. Generally the southwest brings most wind and rain in June and July and August.

Maldives, Sri Lanka, Seychelles, Mauritius, Kenya etc all affected.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

coTTsie said:


> sanibel island on the gulf coast of florida is a double of the carribean but safer.................due to your buget im not sure.
> 
> gorgouse place tho!
> 
> will deffo go back one day.


I was about to suggest Sanibel along with Captiva and Marco islands and the whole strip of the Gulf coast. It is gorgeous 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Matt B said:


> www.bluebaytravel.co.uk. Mexico is fabulous and you should be ahead of the hurricane season if you go in august. We went for the tulum on the mayan riviera. This is a good site for honeymoons.


mexico in august can be mighty hot though can't it?
if so maybe a bit too hot and uncomfortable? but i'll check when i get home on that link. thanks


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

do you know what it's usually and can be like in madives and sri lanka etc. in Aug?

is it like torrential down pour for ages. a friend went in may time and said it rained twice for 10 mins and they just styaed under the parasol, which i could live with. but if it was heavy rain for long periods, it wouldn't be nice.

open to more suggestions now as looking difficult. thailand, south africa etc.

went to travel agent to pick their brains and picked up some brochures. personally if possible would like a twin centre multi destination.

for "Sanibel along with Captiva and Marco islands and the whole strip of the Gulf coast" any good places to look for deals.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

p1tse said:


> for "Sanibel along with Captiva and Marco islands and the whole strip of the Gulf coast" any good places to look for deals.


I'm not sure what deals there are but there are plenty of hotels which are very classy and a travel agent may be able to advise you or some searching on the net may help  We stay in a condominium in Naples . You can fly into Miami and drive from Miami to the Gulf coast across the everglades which is a wonderful experience but it takes you around 2-3 hours. If you stay here also your approx 3 hours from Tampa which is another airport you could fly into but also your 3 hours away from Florida disney too .

The gulf coast is where most americans have holiday houses so it's quite sleepy and quiet most of the time as most of them travel across the states where they reside.

There are plenty of food franchises to eat and restaurants and shopping malls, zoos, museums and endless amounts of gorgeous places on the sand to sit and watch the sun set too and of course the fantastic lightening storms at night if you dare stand on a highway or a beach 

As you can tell I enjoy going :wink: 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

p1tse said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > www.bluebaytravel.co.uk. Mexico is fabulous and you should be ahead of the hurricane season if you go in august. We went for the tulum on the mayan riviera. This is a good site for honeymoons.
> ...


We went at the start of September and it was fabulous, but the second week was hurricane ville


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Did Cuba at the start of September last year & would recommend it to anyone, the resort & the country.

Cost about Â£750 p/p for 10 days - 7 all inclusive at a 4 star hotel & 3 nights at a 5 star hotel in Havana

Mart.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

head_ed said:


> Did Cuba at the start of September last year & would recommend it to anyone, the resort & the country.
> 
> Cost about Â£750 p/p for 10 days - 7 all inclusive at a 4 star hotel & 3 nights at a 5 star hotel in Havana
> 
> Mart.


that sounds good

www.bluebaytravel.co.uk quite a good website. are they good?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

p1tse said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Did Cuba at the start of September last year & would recommend it to anyone, the resort & the country.
> ...


Yes, they are very good. We have used them to go to the carribean and have recommended them to friends who also found them to be great.
Small family run firm and if you look around their website there are some amazing hotels. After I posted the other night I went on myself and am now findin it hard to resist booking something


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Mexico in August is not too hot, I did Cancun a few years back and it was fine, wouldn't recommend Cancun for a honeymoon, but plenty of other resorts.

Went to Cuba 2 years ago, Varadero is nice for a week on the beach but you do need to get to Havana, there are a few other places well worth the time to visit too.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

elrao said:


> Mexico in August is not too hot, I did Cancun a few years back and it was fine, wouldn't recommend Cancun for a honeymoon, but plenty of other resorts.
> 
> Went to Cuba 2 years ago, Varadero is nice for a week on the beach but you do need to get to Havana, there are a few other places well worth the time to visit too.


Mayan riviera (south of cancun) is much more like it 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

We went with http://www.theholidayplace.co.uk and I couldn't praise them highly enough, very professional & an easy to navigate website. They do holidays all over the world & might well be worth a look for you.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks for all the advice. keep them coming.

picked up a brochure to look at temperature and rainfall etc.

maldive has average of 8inches in rain in aug to mind i think, which is a big put off. however mauritius is like 2inch.

anyone any ideas or places to look for around south africa options on short safari and then beach somewhere?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

still looking for ideas

anyone been to egypt? just a quick search on http://www.theholidayplace.co.uk

seems some good packages and nice hotels.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Mauritius is stunning, try www.airline-network.co.uk, they have some very good deals on.


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

p1tse said:


> still looking for ideas
> 
> anyone been to egypt? just a quick search on http://www.theholidayplace.co.uk
> 
> seems some good packages and nice hotels.


I went Egypt summer of 2006 - Sharm El Sheik... days were great for sunning and swimming. Waters off the hotel were an array of sea life (altho dont expect sandy seas - we had to walk in over jetty to get passeed the coral). Very little to do there at night, our hotel "entertainment" was weak to say the least.
Few good trips to be had in the day.
Just found it a bit too quiet at night.

Mike


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

jbell said:


> Mauritius is stunning, try www.airline-network.co.uk, they have some very good deals on.


thanks i'll check it out
only thing is rain there in august, although less than maldives from stats and charts

mw22, thanks. think the hotels are nice there, but can't be doing with all the hassle of being picked out as a tourist everytime we step out the hotel. don't think the other half will actually like the idea of egypt come to think about it, also with the past issues there that would put her off more


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

p1tse said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Mauritius is stunning, try www.airline-network.co.uk, they have some very good deals on.
> ...


Well - there wasn't many places to go to be hounded by the locals. The 1 town - Nnama bay (think thats what it was called) was a bit of a pain, esp when your mrs starts talking to em :roll:

We felt very safe, I found the armed road blocks more re-assuring then anything... but we did stay very much in hotel grounds - mainly cause there was no-where else to go.

Did mexico last year - really enjoyed that. Plenty of things to see and do - much more so than Egypt. Not sure if you'll get the exclusivity that your after there on the budget tho, but you could still get a very nice hotel I expect.

Let me know if I can help further.

Mike


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think Skegness takes some beating .


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

just read some good things about cuba island cayo coco, and read on a quick google, on other forums, people have been in august and some are getting married then. always a risk, so i'll look into it.

also within budget too and flies on the day i need too


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The only thing I can say about Egypt is everyone I know who has been there got the sh1ts for some or all of their stay, which may not be conducive to popular honeymoon activities.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd love to say "we are going........" but phope won't tell me! Bit of advice for you, keep your destination secret! By all means give her a clue as to what to pack but other than that, tell her nowt. Everybody will tell her that it is soooooooo romantic............and it shows that she trusts you too 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> I'd love to say "we are going........" but phope won't tell me! Bit of advice for you, keep your destination secret! By all means give her a clue as to what to pack but other than that, tell her nowt. Everybody will tell her that it is soooooooo romantic............and it shows that she trusts you too
> 
> Hev x


B*****r I gave it away :wink:


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

I would suggest Dubai, the weather is the best you never get any rain, there plenty of things to do, Shop, tours etc,

But in all fairness its not the cheapest but thats where im going in june for my honeymoon, I no it will be very hot but id rather have that then rain.


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

Why not try the states wth nearly $2 to the Â£...... we often go to a little island called Anna Maria which is a bout 45 mins south of Tampa on the lovely Gulf coast ...very nice beaches resturants etc only 30min drive to Sarasota ... maybe 7-10 days here and a few days of Coaster fun with the black rat (AKA Mickey!) Ba fly direct to Tampa from gatwick but if you dont mind the stop fly via newyork with KLM or Iceland air.....

My Missus is sat opposite me with her laptop looking at a house to rent on AMI as we speak.. check out Island vacation rentals... really lovely place to kick off the ball and chain :lol:


----------



## El Greco (Mar 9, 2006)

Cape Verde? not been but work colleague in Sheffield went and I'm sure she said it was great. Beautiful white beaches.

OH


----------

